# Safety Video



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy !


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Safety video*

Thanks for video I will will show to our traffic dept. I did not notice any cones or other traffic contols in place.


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

As we say in the south, DANG!


----------

